# Externe Festplatte selber bauen



## Black_Beetle (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine externe Festplatte selber zu bauen? Ich meine so das ich mir das Gehäuse auf Wunschgröße zusammen baue? Anschlüsse wie USB 2.0, Gbit Lan ect selber als Platine kaufe und dann einfach meine rumliegenden Festplatten darin selber verbaue?

Hat jemand so etwas gemacht? Könnte da bissel Unterstützung gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HILFE] Externe Festplatte selber bauen*

Du könntest ein Gehäuse nach Wahl der Anschlüße auswählen und darin eine Platte nach Wunsch verbauen. So etwas habe ich schon öfters gemacht. Was möchtest du ausgeben und welche Anschlüße bräuchtest du?


----------



## ich111 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HILFE] Externe Festplatte selber bauen*

Das ist kaum möglich, du kannst aber ein Gehäuse mit den gewünschten Anschlüssen kaufen und irgendeine HDD hineinverfrachten


----------



## ViP94 (17. Juni 2012)

Warum willst du das denn unbedingt selber bauen und nicht einfach was kaufen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HILFE] Externe Festplatte selber bauen*

Es spricht ja nix gegen den Eigenbau aus ext. Gehäuse und einer Festplatte nach Wahl. So weiß man was man hat, auch könnte man später die Platte tauschen ohne das Gehäuse zu knacken bzw zu zerstören


----------



## Black_Beetle (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HILFE] Externe Festplatte selber bauen*

Mir gehts einfach darum das ich bei Bedarf eine Platte dazu stecke um die kapaziät zu erhöhen. Ich habe hier momentan 2 exterene Festplatten rumliegen mit gesamt 5TB aber ich mag mir jetzt nicht noch ne 3. externe kaufen und dachte mir etwas bauen zu können.

Brauch halt etwas das ich usb2.0, usb3.0 und gbit lan anschluss habe. Ein gehäuse könnte ich mir zu not in der werkstatt selber bauen. Ich stelle mir halt die frage was für die zukunft bequemer ist. Unbequem finde ich wie gesagt 10 externe festplatte rum zu stehen... praktischer dagegen nen riesen gerät an der fritz.box angesteckt zu haben und innerhalb des netzwerk auf meine daten zu greifen zu können.

Hat denn jemand Erfahrungen mit NAS System selber basteln und der Software Free NAS? Was meint ihr blöde oder keine schlechte Idee? Blöde find ich haufen einzelne externe platten rum stehen zu haben.

ViP94 weil alles immer mit Geld verbunden ist und um so weniger man davon hat desto unpraktischere Dinge bekommt man. Hab ne 4 TB Western Digital My Book hier stehen. Ist nen tolles ding für die 400€ gewesen aber nachdem die 4TB voll sind macht man sich gedanken über größere Sachen. Problem ist dabei das alles bezahlbar bleiben muss. Habe leider kein 100.000€ Einkommen im Jahr. Zumal ich auch gerne bastel.


----------



## mattinator (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HILFE] Externe Festplatte selber bauen*

Bei Deinen Anfordernungen (LAN-Anschluss) musst Du quasi einen Mini-PC bauen und mit dem entsprechenden Betriebssystem (wahrscheinlich Linux) und der Software wie z.B. FreeNAS versehen. Selbst wenn Du dass Gehäuse selbst baust, wirst bei einer vergleichbaren Lösung (Leistungsaufnahme, Rechenleistung, Funktionsumfang) gegenüber einer fertigen Lösung wohl kaum Vorteile bei den Konsten erzielen. Vorausgesetzt Du kommst mit der Konfektionierung des Linux-Systems klar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2012)

Als NAS Lösung wäre so etwas in der Art dann ja praktisch aber etwas teuer -> Klick


----------



## Black_Beetle (17. Juni 2012)

Also im Prinzip gehts mir nur darum das ich sagen wir zwei Festplatten anschließe. Bei Bedarf nochmal zwei Festplatten nach schiebe. Meine Frage ist ob es dafür eine Lösung gibt sprich ein Gehäuse oder auch einzelne Controller. 

Mal angenommen ich habe hier 6 TB Festplatten rumliegen die ich anschließe. Wenn die voll sind bau ich nochmal eine HDD dazu und sich die größe mit der neuen Festplatte vergrößert. Weiß nur nicht ob das so einfach ist wie ich mir es vorstelle.

Ich meine es muss nicht unbedingt 1 GB Lan anschluss dabei sein. Wichtig wären USB2.0 und USB3.0 und ca. mindestens 4 Festplatteneinschübe (sprich 4x 3TB HDDs in einem Gehäuse).

Gibt es sowas?

Hatte jetzt hier so ne Anleitung gefunden zum Bau eines NAS Das optimale NAS selbst bauen | com! - Das Computer-Magazin
Wollte aber wissen ob man unbedingt ein NAS bauen muss um mehrere Festplatten bzw mit der Option welche nach schieben zu können oder ob es da bereits Fertiggehäuse gibt die Bezahlbar sind. Oder die Einzelteile gibt um sowas selber zusammen zu bauen. 

Hoffe ich drücke mich verständlich aus 

Es gibt Festplattengehäuse mit USB 2.0 und 4x Sata 6Gb/s aber es gibt keine Festplattengehäuse mit USB 2.0 und USB 3.0 und 4x Sata 6Gb/s. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/?cat=gehhd&xf=696_SATA+6Gb%2Fs~700_4#xf_top

Sollte ich einfach auf den USB 3.0 verzichten dann müssten ich aber wohl zu dem NAS tendieren denke ich. 

So wenn ich aber kein NAS haben möchte sondern bereit bin mir ein einfaches Festplattengehäuse zu bauen mit USB 2.0, 3.0 und 4x Sata 6Gb/s was benötige ich denn da? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## mattinator (17. Juni 2012)

Damit das externe Festplattengehäuse wie von Dir gewünscht funktioniert, muss es wenigstens JBOD unterstützen (RAID). Ob es jedoch welche gibt, bei denen Du durch Aufrüsten einer Platte online das Volume vergrößern kannst, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Möglich wäre es, aber da musst Du schon etwas genauer bei den Geräten nachschauen. Allerdings hast Du mit JBOD beim Ausfall einer Platte ein Problem. Alternativ bietet sich z.B. RAID-5 an (s. o.g. Wiki-Eintrag).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2012)

Oder schaust halt mal unter NAS nach


----------



## Black_Beetle (18. Juni 2012)

hmmm Ich weiß es absolut nicht ob ich nen Festplattengehäuse nehmen soll dann bleibt aber nicht viel Auswahl oder ob ich mir nen NAS System bauen soll

Festplattengehäuse News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE 160-190€

Diese Gehäuse unterstützen aber kein RAID oder sontiges. Heißt das die Festplatten alle einzeln erkannt werden? *Kopf-Tisch-Kombination*

oder mir nen NAS System basteln soll

MB OHNE CPU

Zotac 890GX-ITX WiFi, 890GX (Sockel-AM3, dual PC3-10667S DDR3) (890GXITX-B-E) 110,00 €
AMD Athlon II X2 270u, 2x 2.00GHz, tray 48,00 €
G.Skill SO-DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667S CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBSQ) 38,00 €
Fractal Design Array R2, 300W SFX, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX (FD-CA-ARRAYR2-BL) 131,00€

327,00€

MB MIT CPU

ASUS E45M1-I Deluxe, A50M (PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGT0-G0EAY0DZ) 150,00€
G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-8GBRH) 47,00€
Fractal Design Array R2, 300W SFX, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX (FD-CA-ARRAYR2-BL) 131,00€

328,00€

Kein Plan mir raucht auf jeden Fall der Kopf... 

Beim Festplattengehäuse... welcher Raid Modus wäre denn der richtige eigentlich?

Die Western Digital My Book läuft Raid Modus 0

Es gibt doch tatsächlich kein Festplattengehäuse was Sata 6Gb/s, USB und 4 Festplatten unterstützt im RAID. Ich finde keins! Bin ich blind? Brauch ich nen RAID MODUS?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn es rein um den Platz geht ist 0 richtig da werden die Platten zusammengefaßt, aber bei Ausfall einer Platte wäre alles futsch. 1 böte Sicherheit und zb 5 würde noch mehr Platten benötigen. Die simpelste Methode wäre die Platten in einen Wechselrahmen zu packen und die entsprechende Platte bei Bedarf einsetzen, wäre allerdings nicht komfortabel


----------



## Poempel (18. Juni 2012)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Es gibt doch tatsächlich kein Festplattengehäuse was Sata 6Gb/s, USB und 4 Festplatten unterstützt im RAID.


 
Wozu willst du Sata 6Gb/s? Solange du da keine SSD's reinpackst ist das vollkommen unnötig. Das könnte was für dich sein: Fantec QB-35US3R schwarz, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (1519) | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du alle Platten als einzelne Laufwerke sehen willst gibts das gleiche gehäuse auch noch ohne RAID: Fantec QB-35US3 schwarz, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (1430) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## StefanStg (19. Juni 2012)

Sharkoon 5-Bay RAID Box, 3.5", eSATA/USB 3.0 (4044951011353) | Geizhals.at Deutschland hier wäre auch eine Gehäuse mit Eiunbauschächten denke das sollte reichen


----------



## Black_Beetle (19. Juni 2012)

Okay meint ihr als SATA 6GB/s Gehäuse sind nicht nötig? Aber wenn die Platten das bieten dachte ich mir das ich gleich nen passendes Gehäuse aussuche.

Mich interessiert etwas sehr. Wozu ist son selbst getüffteltes NAS gut oder auch genannt HTPC??? Was kann man damit sonst machen wenn man so ne Kiste neben dem TV stehen hat?


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

Bei den Platten ist das eh nur Marketing, die hängen grade an der Grenze zwischen Sata 1 und 2


----------



## Black_Beetle (19. Juni 2012)

hmmmmm na wenn das so ist.  ...scheint ja EInfluss gehabt zu haben, auf mich. 

Würde gern wissen ob ich nen NAS System bastel und da 4 Platten reinhänge aber keine ahnung ob das sinn macht. Auf die Platten kommen überwiegend filme und bilder. Entweder häng ich das festplattengehäuse an nen Mediaplayer per USB oder ich spiele die daten von nem HTPC ab. Darüber bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren. Fakt ist das son HTPC bissel teurer wird aber wenn die vorteile stimmen würde ich mich dafür entscheiden.


----------



## mattinator (19. Juni 2012)

Du solltest beim Eigenbau auch bedenken, das fertige NAS-Systeme oder Mediaplayer i.d.R. für dem (Dauer-)Betrieb im Wohnbereich optimiert sind. D.h., geringe Leistungsaufnahme und geringe Lautstärke. Dafür bezahlt man beim Eigenbau dann noch mal extra.


----------



## Black_Beetle (19. Juni 2012)

Okay aber es gibt auch Mainboards mit integrierten CPU. Leistungsaufnahme liegt bei solchen Boards um die 18Watt.

Ich glaube besser ist nen Festplattengehäuse mit 4, 5 oder 8 Festplatteneinschüben. Das Teil wird dann an per USB an die Fritz.Box gehangen. Wenn ich jetzt zum beispiel an meinen WEstern Digital Mediaplayer nen WlanStick mache kann ich auf die Filme und Bilder zu greifen. Das selbe ist mit dem Laptop oder auch Pc.

Nen HTPC zieht viel mehr Strom als nen Festplattengehäuse und ist zum Teil umständlicher. Richtig oder Falsch? 

Seh ich das falsch?

Gehen wir jetzt mal davon aus das nach 1 Jahr 5 TB voll sind. Ich habe dann noch beispiel 2 Festplatteneinschübe frei. Wenn ich dann 2 weitere Festplatten nach schieben würde. Was passiert dann mit den vorhandenen Daten? Ich müsste das Raid neu einrichten und alle Festplatten formatieren oder? Wie kann ich mir das dann vorstellen?


----------



## Black_Beetle (25. Juni 2012)

Fantec QB-X8US3, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (1461)

oder das

Fantec QB-X8US3R, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (1465) 

Das eine ist mit Raid Modus und das andere ohne. Sollte ich mit Raid nehmen?

EDIT:

Ich habe es immer noch nicht aufgegeben und suche immer noch nach einer gescheiden Lösung.

Klar könnte ich jetzt die 400 Euro für das US3R ausgeben und habe somit alles was ich eigentlich wollte nur finde ich das bissel zu einfach bzw zu teuer.

Ich habe jetzt endlich mal einen Controller gefunden um wirklich ein Festplattengehäuse selber bauen zu können.

http://www.ioisata.com/products/Port-Multiplier/

*Lindy 51156, 5-Port SATA II Multiplier*


Genau so etwas suche ich. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich mit dieser Platine 

1. Ein Gehäuse selber bauen kann

2. ob es so ne Platine auch mit USB extern gibt?

3. Wie ich die Platine mit Strom versorge und die 5 festplatten

Für diese Dinger brauch ich aber nen PCI Stecker oder? Man frage mich wie diese Festplattengehäuse augebaut sind. Will son Ding selber nach meinen Wünschen anfertigen. 

WIe baue ich mir solch ein Festplattengehäuse 
Fantec QB-X8US3R, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (1465)
selber? welche Teile brauche ich?

Schaut mal hier... Damit sollte es doch nun möglich sein sich eine externe Festplatte mit mindestens 5 Festplatten selber zu basteln oder?
*
DC-7515 RAID 5-Port SATA II RAID 5 Storage Modul*


----------

